# Young couple moving to Alicante



## benpharrison (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

My partner and I are set on moving to Spain ASAP (in the next few weeks ideally) - somewhere in Alicante region preferably and are trying to find information on renting a villa/apartment.

We would like advice on how best to make the move. We are looking to initially do a long rent perhaps in a holiday home for 6 months first, look for work, then when we're settled a bit find a more permanent place.

The kind of place we would like is somewhere where there are some English but not a huge older ex-pat community as we are 36 and 24. Somewhere with opportunities for work - I am a sports massage therapist, personal trainer and have a degree in Chinese medicine practicing Acupuncture, Sam would probably look for bar, restaurant, retail or similar work - but really we are both quite open to various opportunities initially as we can pretty much turn our hand to anything.

A beach close by would be great but we have a car which we will drive over from the UK so getting to a beach/town is not an issue - probably about 10-15 to a beach would be ok.

What do people think is the best way to approach moving out here, and does anyone know any private long-rentals as we would be keen to cut out going through an agency to avoid lots of fees. 

Many thanks in advance, 
Ben and Sam


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

benpharrison said:


> Somewhere with opportunities for work -


This is your immediate problem.

Alicante has (depending on the area) up to 27% unemployment. Moving to anywhere in Spain if you are not self sufficient is frankly not a good idea.

That said, if you are confident of your chances, you should look into the possibility of being self employed (see that FAQs). As that is probably a better way of registering as a resident than relying on a contract of employment.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

benpharrison said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My partner and I are set on moving to Spain ASAP (in the next few weeks ideally) - somewhere in Alicante region preferably and are trying to find information on renting a villa/apartment.
> 
> ...



Hi,
Firstly I agree with overandout about the employment situation. There is very high unemployment rate in Spain. If you go the self employed route it will cost you about €250 per month for the pleasure of being self employed, regardless of earnings. There are a lot of Chinese and Thai massage parlours about that are well established and are cheap. Spain is bursting at the seams with Bar personnel I'm afraid and bars and restaurants have waiting lists. You will also require an NIE number.

After living in Spain for 90 days you are required to sign on the foreigners register and with that you will have to acquire a NIE, prove you have a regular income which is sufficient to satisfy the authorities you will not become a burden on the state. You will also need healthcare cover.
After 6 months you will become a tax resident and you will pay taxes to the Spanish tax man. You will be required to fill in Modelo 720 which requires you to declare your total worldwide wealth including amounts in bank accounts, savings and property ownership.

If you have a British registered car in Spain for 6 months and intend keeping it here you will be required to re-register it with Spanish plates.

To rent long term in Spain you will probably be asked for an NIE number and details of a Spanish bank account. Where I live in Benidorm a two bed apartment is around €400 per month, 3 bedroom is €500 per month plus electric, gas and water bills. You required to put a months deposit and a month advanced rent. I would imagine living in Alicante or Madrid would be more expensive. 

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## benpharrison (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi,
Firstly I agree with overandout about the employment situation. There is very high unemployment rate in Spain. If you go the self employed route it will cost you about €250 per month for the pleasure of being self employed, regardless of earnings. There are a lot of Chinese and Thai massage parlours about that are well established and are cheap. Spain is bursting at the seams with Bar personnel I'm afraid and bars and restaurants have waiting lists. You will also require an NIE number.

After living in Spain for 90 days you are required to sign on the foreigners register and with that you will have to acquire a NIE, prove you have a regular income which is sufficient to satisfy the authorities you will not become a burden on the state. You will also need healthcare cover.
After 6 months you will become a tax resident and you will pay taxes to the Spanish tax man. You will be required to fill in Modelo 720 which requires you to declare your total worldwide wealth including amounts in bank accounts, savings and property ownership.

- So essentially what you're saying is that we have 3 months in which to obtain an NIE then? This shouldn't be too difficult as I understand there are plenty of people that can help with translation and who know the process.

- From reading and watching various youtube videos of expats, healthcare doesn't seem expensive so that won't be a problem.


If you have a British registered car in Spain for 6 months and intend keeping it here you will be required to re-register it with Spanish plates.

- Yes, this is what I have researched, so its good to have that confirmed more. 

To rent long term in Spain you will probably be asked for an NIE number and details of a Spanish bank account. Where I live in Benidorm a two bed apartment is around €400 per month, 3 bedroom is €500 per month plus electric, gas and water bills. You required to put a months deposit and a month advanced rent. I would imagine living in Alicante or Madrid would be more expensive. 

- I have had mixed advice on this, a lot of people have said to rent a holiday home 'long term' i.e. 6 months I would not need an NIE number as I would be essentially just having a long holiday.

- Coming from Surrey and Kent, 500 Euros for a 3 bedroom property is dirt cheap. Most advice I have had previously and having looked online seem to indicate that a large majority of property includes all bills because it is a holiday let.

- Yes, Alicante Centre is more expensive which is why we are not really looking to live in the centre - somewhere between 10-30 mins drive from there would be better.

Thanks


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

There you go then.....go for it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

benpharrison said:


> Hi,
> .
> 
> - From reading and watching various youtube videos of expats, healthcare doesn't seem expensive so that won't be a problem.
> ...


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

Forget about holiday lets, they are vastly more expensive than long term rentals.

I am renting a house through a reputable established agency, and neither an NIE number or bank account were required (I have both, but they were not wanted). The agency is happy to take cash payment at their office (of course, a receipt is given). I had to leave a 1.5 month deposit.


----------

